# My Betta gone?



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

So...lights came on at 4pm but because of school and a meeting I had to attend at 7pm...I just got home and went in to feed the fish and my Betta seemingly had disappeared. Look all around the tank and nothing. He didn't come out at all...he's always swimming around but nothing. Look on the floor around the tank in case he decided to jump...again...nothing. No evidence of anything anywhere. I guess if he died last night sometime between the snails, shrimp, and tetras there would be enough time to get rid of the body but he seemed perfectly healthy last night at lights out. He ate dinner just fine...I'm at a loss.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh no! That's strange. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Owh i'm sorreh.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Very strange. He is nowhere...I haven't a clue...all I can think is something happened and he died (that would be a mystery by itself) and the body was consumed. There's nothing in the tank that would kill him and all other fish and shrimp are fine. I have no idea.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a filter? Did you check there? I've heard about peoples bettas disappearing and being found inside the filter pipes or something. If you have a filter, check it and take it apart and check the water compartment and tubing.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Well...I do have a filter but there is a screened filter guard...if he made it through there it was in pieces.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

He is on the floor somewhere , check on the edge of the floor or under any carpeting you may have .My first betta many many years ago was this guy right here











He was in a regular bowl no cover i came home one day just like and it was empty as you can see there is no decoration or nothing.

Fast foword to 2 years later and the carpeting in that room was being changed so everything was taken out the room and when i lifted the carpet to my amazement there was perfect preserved tiny fish skeleton there. It was the betta's.

So yea just check out the floor , i doubt the others in the tank could have ate him up that quickly.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have any other pets like a dog or cat that could have gotten to him?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

How odd. Something like that happened to me a couple years ago when one of my tetras went missing. I never found him. And if he died and my other tetras ate him, it was in a matter of a few hours. Very strange.


----------



## kck123 (Oct 21, 2011)

well wen my betta fish solo got kill i had to tell my sister that he went to go see his mom n he sent his brother love they went for it anyway wen we first got love he hopped right out the bag into the tank so he could have hopped out or got ate up


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have kitty cats?  
(plus, did you move the decor?)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:-?I have cats, they sit on the top of the tank and drink from the filter!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

did they eat him???


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Only cat I have is outside so that isn't a possibility. There is also a kiddie gate to the room where the tank is so the puppy isn't possibly either. There are only two possibilities...Betta died and got eaten, Betta jump and I just didn't find him yet. 

There isn't really any movable decor in the tank...few large rocks and plants. I guess it's possible he got wedged under a rock but if that happened he's certainly dead now anyways. It sux...not sure what I'll do now. Probably wait to get anther one once I get my other tank setup. I am still thinking about a sorority but I am not sure. I don't want to put a top on the tank because of lights and plants and if Bettas are going to be a constant jump risk it isn't worth putting them in that tank.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i would go ahead and put a top on it, and double check the decor.... move it all, take it out, look in it (if there are holes)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They can get VERY far once they get out. Check everywhere. Remember, they breathe air so it's not like they're suffocating right away. People have found them on the other end of the room.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

thats crazy... those fish are mischivious


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

#1. Bettas can jump INTO filters. Seriously. They'll jump into the OUTtake. I would check the inside thoroughly, as in, take the filter apart. Even if your fish is dead, you have to dispose of the body.

#2. Bettas can flop and jump very, very, very far. You'd be surprised. When my girl jumped, she wedged herself between the metal of the sink and the 90* angle where it goes to the back splash. I moved everything and searched everywhere until I saw her tiny body. KEEP SEARCHING! 

#3. The same girl (oh jeez) likes to hide in the rock substrate. I'm not even kidding. She'll magically disappear. She stays alive and thank goodness nothing has caved in on her. She just wiggles her way into the crevasses and takes a little snooze. She eventually comes shooting out. Or she'll burrow into holes, odd spots, behind the filter, etc. I have "lost" her in the tank for 30 minutes before with constant searching. These things happen.

Keep looking!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

@laughing

i see why your laughing, what a goffy little girl you've got!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Did a 50% water change and planted a bunch of new plants so I was all over the tank...he definitely isn't in there. I look all around on the floor too. Still no sign. Also not in the filter. Guess I'll mark it up as an unsolved mystery. Far as covering the tank...probably not...I just won't put any more Bettas in there if this is the kinda crap I am going to have to worry about. Maybe once I get the 20g setup I'll get a cover for it and try another Betta but not again until that tank is setup.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

why not cover it though??


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Plants and lights. The main focus of the tank is plants. I don't want glass between the lights and plants...it cuts down on the amount of par getting to the bottom of the tank. Once I get the 20g up...it will be planted too but the main focus won't be the plants so I will cover it and make it Betta safe.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ohhhh okayyy


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe check any air vents on the floow you might have? perhaps he flopped into the air vent? hope you find him okay


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> @laughing
> 
> i see why your laughing, what a goffy little girl you've got!


She definitely gives me a run for my money..!! After 10 minutes of searching everywhere for her she shoots out and I swear she's saying, "I WIN! I'M HERE! HI MOM!" Then she wiggles at me with a "satisfied" face. :roll: 


Why don't you just get a hood and add the lightbulbs in? It'll direct more light into the tank than around the room and also doubles as a cover. That's what I have for my 10 gallon. I love my plants, and they're completely spoiled. Just got them new lights... just a thought.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL FUNNY FISH! 

and i agree


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Or you could use plastic wrap as a top, it would let all the light in no problem. 

Sorry about you losing your betta though. its sad.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes that is sad...


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

very sad indeed


----------

